# I don't see the new .....



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

... Direct/TiVO section in the Forum Exclusion list. Or the Jump drop-down list for that matter.


Just not added yet?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Try clearing your cookies. I see them right now.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I fixed this issue. You should be able to exclude the forum.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Got it.

Tossed my cookies but it was still not there.

No more TiVo now.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

SayWhat? said:


> Tossed my cookies but it was still not there.


How well I know _that_ feeling! :barf:


----------

